# How do I do a multi word search?



## ZenBen (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm often trying to do a two word search. For example, right now I'm researching Brilhart serial numbers. So I want to search for 'Brilhart' and 'serial'. I have entered: "Brilhart" + "serial", "Brilhart serial", and Brilhart serial. All the time the results are for the individual words and not the two words together. You can imagine how many threads come up about serial numbers that have nothing to do with Brilharts. lol

Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Just put both words in the Google custom search:

http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resource...m.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=4516780


----------



## ZenBen (Feb 7, 2003)

Thank you.


----------

